# Facebook



## Dkronic (May 11, 2012)

I just started a group on Facebook called Red Foot Tortoise people join if u'd like hope to see u there


----------



## ascott (May 12, 2012)

I don't facebook....but my post will give your thread a bump...


----------



## Dkronic (May 12, 2012)

Cool thanks yo


----------



## Dkronic (May 12, 2012)

Tried putting. Pic here didn't work


----------



## v10 (May 22, 2012)

Joined. Thanks


----------

